# School question



## sbmclean (Sep 24, 2009)

HI all:

Does anyone know if there is any type of private school or military school or Catholic school for "difficult" teenagers in Portugal? My 14 year old son has just about worn out all his chances in Portuguese public school, despite our best efforts, and going all the way back to Canada to put him in Military school isn't my first choice.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge not any more. 

However public schools are supposed not to expel these students, unless for specific cases such as dangerous behaviour. In some places, the student may be moved to a nearby public school that takes the problematic students many times is just a school in a rough neighbouring where teachers are more trained.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

What are his issues? Are the issues based in ADHD type bahaviors? Would therapy help? I have experience with the international schools in the Algarve but they may not be the best place for your son, depending on his issues.

Good luck.


----------

